# Feeler for Group Buy of an Oil Cooler kit



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So a good friend of mine makes a lot of custom parts for VW's. So I was talking to him about an oil cooler setup, since he just made one for his MKV GTI. He said he definitely could get something together for me, but then I figured I'd see if there was any interest from everyone here. The INA setup I've heard is a bit pricey, although no one has posted up how much they actually are. I know my friend can get the price down, especially if we get a bunch of us to buy them. So what's everyone's thoughts? 

BTW: This kit would include everything you'd need, including the thermostat setup so that you won't have issues in the winter.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So a good friend of mine makes a lot of custom parts for VW's. So I was talking to him about an oil cooler setup, since he just made one for his MKV GTI. He said he definitely could get something together for me, but then I figured I'd see if there was any interest from everyone here. The INA setup I've heard is a bit pricey, although no one has posted up how much they actually are. I know my friend can get the price down, especially if we get a bunch of us to buy them. So what's everyone's thoughts?
> 
> BTW: This kit would include everything you'd need, including the thermostat setup so that you won't have issues in the winter.


This sounds great I will probably be down to buy this, but all depends on the pricing so hope more people are interested.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I should havethe INA kit any day now, with installment next week. The complete price of the
kit is $479 and includes the thermostat built into the oil filter 'sandwich' as well as everything
else needed for the install. I did mention to INA that my car had the large APR intercooler, in
the event that affected the proper mounting of the cooler element.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> I should havethe INA kit any day now, with installment next week. The complete price of the
> kit is $479 and includes the thermostat built into the oil filter 'sandwich' as well as everything
> else needed for the install. I did mention to INA that my car had the large APR intercooler, in
> the event that affected the proper mounting of the cooler element.


Do you have any other info on it? Reason I ask is he can't understand how he made it so cheap unless he's using cheap parts. Do you know what kind of cooler it is and how many rows it has?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Do you have any other info on it? Reason I ask is he can't understand how he made it so cheap unless he's using cheap parts. Do you know what kind of cooler it is and how many rows it has?


I don't think it matters who you get if from most companies source from cheap foreign companies. I hope you can share photo's of the kit before you install it Ridge. I also wouldn't mind see some install action. Just to get and ideas on how quality and fitment.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> I don't think it matters who you get if from most companies source from cheap foreign companies. I hope you can share photo's of the kit before you install it Ridge. I also wouldn't mind see some install action. Just to get and ideas on how quality and fitment.


The one my friend is planning is a Mocal oil cooler which is top notch, definitely not a cheap oil cooler. Trust me, he wouldn't cheap out on the car he's building lol (http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151460)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Not sure how many rows but I was told the cooler is being drop-shipped from Mocal to
Linden VW. I will ask them to do photos of everything, before and during the install, and
see that they're posted. I originally asked Linden VW's tech people to discuss the complete
kit with INA and since they've given INA the O.K. to ship the kit to them, I assume it 
will include enough rows for best cooling. When I asked Issam if I would need a separate
thermostat, he said 'definitely not!', adding that the complete unit is top quality and that I
will be totally satisfied after the install. Original delay had to do with Mocal being backed up 
with orders, which is understandable when you realize we were going through a torrid heat
spell nationwide at the time Linden placed the order..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Not sure how many rows but I was told the cooler is being drop-shipped from Mocal to
> Linden VW. I will ask them to do photos of everything, before and during the install, and
> see that they're posted. I originally asked Linden VW's tech people to discuss the complete
> kit with INA and since they've given INA the O.K. to ship the kit to them, I assume it
> ...


Appreciate it, they must be getting some great pricing, may just go straight to INA then. Very interested to see the setup.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I can certainly speak to Isaam Abed's workmanship. He did a ported head and intake manifold for my GTI some 6 years ago. Quality was top notch, he gave me a fair price, and got it to me in two days. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I would be down for a Group buy for an Oil Cooler. I know the oil has to get hot but in our cars it gets almost a bit too hot.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I wonder if Isaam would do a group buy


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> BTW: This kit would include everything you'd need, including the thermostat setup so that you won't have issues in the winter.


+1 depending upon eventual price

Sent from my iPad


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Linden VW has been given the tracking number for the kit, so I'm hopeful of having it
installed this coming week. Have found out that the cooler is a 19 row Mocal but was 
told by INA that the actual 2.0 TSI VW model they've installed it in is a GTI and since
Linden will have to do some modifications with regard to hoses and fitment, I was given
a special INA price of $479, much like was the case when I accepted one of the Borla
prototype cat-back exhausts for around $500. When the Borla unit was offered from main 
production, the price was considerably higher from them. Once INA has the exact information
for a custom fit in the Turbo Beetle, the price will undoubtedly be higher. Don't know how
much reduction in price, if any, would be offered for a group buy but INA would have to 
decide that after my install. From what I was told, a truly specific Turbo Beetle kit would also
require modification to the bumper support which, of course, would affect cost. As stated
previously, Linden VW will be documenting and photgraphing everything for posting on 'Vortex'
so stay tuned !


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Ron thank you for the link. The 2.0 TSI oil cooler kit we offer is compiled from off the shelf Mocal/Setrab components and machined adapters by INA. The kits are engine specific not chassis specific (in other words they are for the 2.0 TSI engine but not the 2.0 TSI engine in a Beetle). This week we will correspond with [email protected] and hopefully make a kit that is completely plug and play (with minor modifications) for all the Beetle's. That would mean 1 piece crimped XRP hoses w/ the necessary brackets and lines mounted up.

Here is the kit mounted on the ever famous Sam Wood 11.0XX 1/4 GTI from down in Aussie Land.


Should you have any questions please feel free to post them in here:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Oil cooler kit finally arrived at Linden VW. Install is slated for this Friday !


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ridgemanron said:


> Oil cooler kit finally arrived at Linden VW. Install is slated for this Friday !


 :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

INA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Ron thank you for the link. The 2.0 TSI oil cooler kit we offer is compiled from off the shelf Mocal/Setrab components and machined adapters by INA. The kits are engine specific not chassis specific (in other words they are for the 2.0 TSI engine but not the 2.0 TSI engine in a Beetle). This week we will correspond with [email protected] and hopefully make a kit that is completely plug and play (with minor modifications) for all the Beetle's. That would mean 1 piece crimped XRP hoses w/ the necessary brackets and lines mounted up.
> 
> Here is the kit mounted on the ever famous Sam Wood 11.0XX 1/4 GTI from down in Aussie Land.
> ...


 What intake is on that car? 

and ridge can't wait to hear what the results are, I'm sure it will keep those oil temps down!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Have read that on the 'low end' a minimum of 20 degrees cooler, and on the 'high end' up to 30 degrees cooler has been possible in some set-ups. In either case it would be substantially better than is the case without it. Once Linden VW completes the install and tells INA exact 'fit' info for 
the Beetle, labor charges for those not doing the install by themselves will be lower. Also, INA can zero in with their best price for individual buyers and I would assume even lower for a group buy of 10 kits. Keep in mind also that all materials used by them are top quality, as can be noted with regard to the cooler itself, which is a Mocal 19 row model.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> What intake is on that car?
> 
> and ridge can't wait to hear what the results are, I'm sure it will keep those oil temps down!


 Issam at INA said he believes the intake on the photo'd GTI is an AWE/GIAC unit. 
At the www.awetuning.com site I did see their C/C/B (Cold Cone Box) Intake and 
perhaps that's the one in the photo but I'm not sure?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Oil cooler was installed @ Linden VW today. Ken P, who handles the site photo postings , 
wasn't available during the install due to the fact that the 49 year old GM of the dealership 
died from a massive heart attack. Some photos were taken and they should be listed by 
Monday. The main tech man (Mike) did a beautiful job of making a good amount of the 
hoses to remain out of view by way of partial removal of a plate and the insertion of holes 
to hide as much of the hoses as possible, making for a clean, professional look. The cooler 
was mounted in front of the radiator, dead center, and as low as possible. What was interesting 
is that Issam at INA had told me that the filter's 'screw down' insert, and the plastic wheel that 
surrounds it, had to be removed. This was done by wrenching the tight screw counter-clockwise. 
You see, Issam has developed his own insert, which replaces the one on the filter, and when the 
filter is screwed on to his insert it makes for a fitment that allows a much better pressure hold 
to avoid any chance of leaking between the base of the filter and the top of the metal sandwich 
below it. Was told by the tech (Mike) that to avoid having to dismantle the filter, all you need to 
do is purchase an OEM one with one letter different in the part number. It is the same filter as 
we have but without the metal 'screw down' insert and plastic wheel. Our OEM Filter Number is 
06J 115 561 B .......and the replacement, less costly one, is Number 06A 115 561 B. Drove the car 
home in extreme humid heat that was accompanied by stop and go traffic for the trip. Temps that 
would usually record around 240 -245 on extreme days like this were holding well at 220 - 225. 
The 20 degree drop, which might actually have been a few ticks less while driving, was about what 
I expected. Will have to see what the temps look like on more average summer days. Don't know 
if by going from 5W -30 to the 5W-40 (they put in the car today) would affect the oil temps? 
The cooler is a 19 row Mocal. Installation was 5 hours.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Oil cooler was installed @ Linden VW today. *Ken P, who handles the site photo postings ,wasn't available during the install due to the fact that the 49 year old GM of the dealership
> died from a massive heart attack.* Some photos were taken and they should be listed by
> Monday. The main tech man (Mike) did a beautiful job of making a good amount of the
> hoses to remain out of view by way of partial removal of a plate and the insertion of holes
> ...


  so sad. 

I'm glad you got it installed. :thumbup: Keep us updated on your experience with it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Not as hot and humid today, as it was yesterday. As best as I can tell, I'm averaging about 
17 to 20 degree reductions during my usual driving routine. Took my supply of oil filters 
out and tried to remove the metal and plastic inserts with a wrench but the red loctite holding 
it was too strong. Went to my friend's repair shop and he placed them on his table mounted 
vise to hold it securely and then, using a basic round aluminum filter tool he was able to unscrew 
it. Now have a supply of six filters that will mate properly to the metal sandwich plate. 

P.S. - Looked on the Mocal site and noticed that the oil coolers jump from 19 row to the next 
larger size of 25 rows. I assume that size would fit as well but most people I talk to are using the 
19 row model on their various cars.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ridgemanron said:


> Our OEM Filter Number is
> 06J 115 561 B .......and the replacement, less costly one, is Number 06A 115 561 B.


 Ron 
Good work on getting this installed and documented. 
as outlined in the email please use the 06J 719/45 oil filter. The 1.8T (06A) 719/30 unit is not recommended.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Issam ! 

Thanks for the important info that the Turbo Beetle's OEM 06J filter needs to be used and 
not the 06A version since the 06J model has a return valve whereas 06A doesn't. Have 
already removed all the inserts from my stock of six 06J filters, having to place the insert 
in a table vise, which then allowed me to separate the cannister by using a basic 'round' 
aluminum filter 'tightening/removal' tool. 

Note: The correct OEM Turbo Beetle's filter number is 06J 115 561 B, which is identical to the 
Mann filter's number W 719/45.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Took another drive on the highway today and noted that the oil temp doesn't hit the 
235- 237 level like it would normally do. Seems to settle in at 217 most of the 
time and, at most, will occasionally reach 220 . Would have to say that the difference 
from before and after is an average of about 17 - 18 degrees cooler. Not sure if non 
K04 Turbo cars would see slightly better results since I would assume they produce less 
heat.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ridgemanron said:


> Took another drive on the highway today and noted that the oil temp doesn't hit the
> 235- 237 level like it would normally do. Seems to settle in at 217 most of the
> time and, at most, will occasionally reach 220 . Would have to say that the difference
> from before and after is an average of about 17 - 18 degrees cooler. Not sure if non
> ...


 The Mocal thermostat is set for around 90-95*C so I would say you are within range but we average 15*C cooler so you should be around 205*F - 210*F. I always recommend moutning the coolers vertically like how Sam has it above as that is how most of the race cars out there do it. Hot oil comes in to the bottom of the cooler and rises up as it is cooled. 
Whatever the case I am happy your oil temps are now stabilizing


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks for a great unit and for all your info.


----------

